# Update on the 2 litters (pics :)



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

here are the pics and a update on the 2 litters born the 28th of june and the 1st of july


















baby dwarf chewing on my finger lol


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

:lol: At first I thought 'Whoah, a striped mouse?' and then remembered the hamster baby! Haha, very cute.


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

that would be so awesome to selectively breed mice to have a stripe down its back lol


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

my little dwarf opened his eyes today so cute. Its eyes are so big and adorable lol


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

wowwy said:


> my little dwarf opened his eyes today so cute. Its eyes are so big and adorable lol


I'm very glad he made it for you! Here's to a successful weaning and a new hammie.


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Just so cute! Looks really sweet in amongst the mouse babies too  Glad he/she made it as they all seem to be doing well.


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

yea the little dwarf runs around the cage and it always seems to know where the nest is no matter were it is in the cage. Im so glad it made it too, and that kinda proved to me that my first time mum mice are very good mothers  hope they pass the good traits on lol


----------

